# screen protector for R5



## jacekkoperkiewicz (Aug 17, 2022)

Hi 
Does anyone is using screen protector? Can anyone recommended any? Are there issue with touching or closing screen?
Thank you
Jacek


----------



## ERHP (Aug 17, 2022)

We use a lot of the Vello GSPU-CR5's. No air bubble issues, touch screen works fine and fits about as perfectly as anything could. You pay more for the 'glass' ones but they don't scratch as easily.


----------



## SHAMwow (Aug 20, 2022)

If its your own personal camera, I wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## jacekkoperkiewicz (Aug 25, 2022)

Thank you so much for information


----------

